# Phragmipedium richteri?



## rauhaariger (Sep 12, 2022)

Bought this plant as Phragmipedium richterei. Now it blooms and I have doubts. There's something else in here, that's not purely judgemental, what do you think?


----------



## abax (Sep 12, 2022)

May we see the leaves to help determine what species Phrag. it might be?


----------



## rauhaariger (Sep 13, 2022)

The foliage is a strong indication of richteri.


----------



## abax (Sep 14, 2022)

Certainly looks like species foliage, but whether the plant has been crossed with something else is still
in question.


----------



## rauhaariger (Oct 8, 2022)

I now believe it's Phragmipedium Conchiferum.


----------



## abax (Oct 8, 2022)

It's quite lovely. I love species Phrags.


----------



## ORG (Oct 9, 2022)

Here you can see an other _Phrag_. Conchiferum
- _caricinum _x _longifolium _


----------

